# Oh my gosh! Found a wild rabbit nest in my garden



## Spring (Apr 12, 2008)

I was clearing up our very over grown old vegetable garden, I was just about to pull out some dead stuff when I gasped - there was a nest of baby wild bunnies! I am so glad I noticed them before I took out the whole section they were under. I wasn't exactly sure how it was set up around the nest (I noticed before I touched/disturbed their nest thankfully). I just put back the plant that I had taken out and put back some of the dead leaves. Will they be ok I hope?

I managed to quickly take two pics, and now I'm going to leave that whole garden alone until they are weaned. They look to be a week or so old? They have all their fur and are moving around.

I hope I didn't disturb them and that they will be ok . I tried putting back everything that was there, but I wasn't exactly sure how it was like before I started weeding, so I tried my best to cover the nest up like it was before I found it. Smart mom! This is a raised garden, maybe a foot off the ground, and all over grown and hidden!

They are more important than the vegetables, but do you think in a couple weeks it will be ok to go in and clear it out?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 12, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw, how adorable.

You have done everything you can to make sure they are ok. I would think in about 5 or so weeks you can be 100% sure they will have gone by then, and probably even a bit earlier, to be honest. I am sure that mum will come back to them, at least, I can't see why she wouldn't. It might smell of you a bit, but not too much and not any different from the rest of the garden.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2008)

Hehe, smart mom is right! How adorable As long as you left everyone alone for the most part I think it will be just fine. They've got a nice nest! How fun is it going to be to be able to keep an eye on them! I love when the turtles lay their eggs near our house - a few times I've been lucky enough to watch the babies coming out of the ground and OMG is it cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 12, 2008)

How cute does it get! I'm sure it's going to be hard to resist the urge to go check on them.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 12, 2008)

Omg they are SOOOO cute!! Good thing the mom decided to nest at your house! She must have rabbit senses that says "Rabbit savvy people live here, and so I can nest!"


----------



## polly (Apr 12, 2008)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Omg they are SOOOO cute!! Good thing the mom decided to nest at your house! She must have rabbit senses that says "Rabbit savvy people live here, and so I can nest!"


Haha Pixiestixxx you are so right clever mama bun


----------



## Spring (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been itching to go take a peek, but I won't haha.. they are just so sweet, I hope they do well!

Will be funny to see when they start adventuring out of the nest.. since it's a huge raised garden, I don't think they'll be able to jump down until they are old enough (or would they just have a tumble?). Hm.. that worries me now if one escapes and falls out of the garden since it is by the edge? 

By the way, this is the garden they are in.. I was thinking of using it as a rabbit run since it's off the ground, but decided not to. So I was wanting to plant a veggie garden, but just have to wait for these little brats!  The pics from a year or so ago.. it looks so messy then, even more messy now haha!






Nice spot for a nest, if I do say so myself! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Apr 13, 2008)

Awwwwww! They are so gorgeous! I've seen lots of litters before but wild babies are cutest. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhh! I just saw alittle wild bun the other day. Sooooo CUTE!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Aren't they precious?! We had a mommy build a nest next to the sheep stall/pen. They get hay there and she used some of it, their straw, grass, all sorts of stuff LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 13, 2008)

*That's so cool! They're so cute.*

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> She must have rabbit senses that says "Rabbit savvy people live here, and so I can nest!"


Ya, know? I have wondered this as we have wild buns in our yard and I can get pretty darn close to them and they don't run away. Last weekend, I had Snuff out in his pen and there were two buns about 10 feet away from the pen. I was walking around the pen (the side near the wild buns) and they just continued to sit there. Wonder if they knew that there was a domestic bun in the pen and knew I wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## Spring (Apr 13, 2008)

I couldn't resist checking them out this afternoon, just to make sure the mom had come back to feed them. From what I could see, there is 5 plump little babies. I'm pretty sure they got fed since I saw them yesterday since they looked chubby, so that's good. Was a bit worried that mom would see the disturbance and not be happy hehe.

Makes me want abunch of domestic baby bunnies to cuddle! 

:inlove:


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

I wonder if you plant a veggie garden if they will come back to munch on it??? I mean, they now know it's safe territory...well at least mama does. You may have to fence it off a bit! Not only that, but what if they tunnel!?!

Ugh, I swear this is why I have anxiety. "what if" this, and "what if" that. YARRR.

But, other than that...ADORABLE! Keep us updated about when they decide it is time to flee the nest!!! :biggrin2:

Tracy


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness! What a surprise for you! They are so adorable. :inlove:

The mum picked a perfect spot for her babies. Right in a garden! She's a smart one. 


I think they should be ok, since you put everything back on top of the nest that was there before. So hopefully mum will know that you didn't disturb her babies. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm.. yeah.. might have to think of somehow to enclose it. Our garden is bunny friendly, but the house bunniesneed to eat some home grownvegetables too!  Would be an absolute bunny feast if I planted a garden there so open.. my gosh hehe!


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, maybe try to enclose it so then your bunnies [at your house] can have some veggies. I like you said...  You'll probably just going to have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

I always plant a few strawberry plants knowing full well that we'll never see one strawberry. We have snakes, rabbits, raccoons, opossum, deer and a zillion other animals that come up here.


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2008)

Sad news . The babies are gone when I went and checked after school. I'm not sure if something got them, but the nest was uncovered and disturbed. I didn't see any blood or anything, so I don't think the neighbour cats got them. We do have an owl that hangs around, but I really am not sure. I looked around the area and found no trace of anything. Quite sad for the poor little things, was really hoping they'd grow up and I'd be able to see them as adults .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 14, 2008)

:tears2:I'm so sorry...:hug:



Is it possible though for mother rabbits to move their babies somewhere else?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh no!! I hope nothing got them.. we're they old enough to leave by themselves? :dunno


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2008)

They were quite young,didn't have their eyes open .It looked like something had gotten in the nest, or that the mother had moved stuff around because it was alluncovered and the fur that lined the hole they were in was all scattered. Would the mom be able to move them? I couldn't see them anywhere, so I really am not sure.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2008)

Spring, I do think that mom moves them from time to time just to keep one up on any predators. That could be what happened.


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 15, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Spring, I do think that mom moves them from time to time just to keep one up on any predators. That could be what happened.


^^ I hope that's right! ray:


Oh No!! :tears2: That's so sad that the little guys are gone. 

I hope that a predator didn't get them, but I wonder what disturbed the nest and all. It's a mystery. :dunno 


Karlee 'n' Buns


----------



## trailsend (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, it's likely mama just moved them elsewhere - if she felt threatened or that they were not safe there she might have. They may be just fine.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would think that Mom couldn't have moved them to far, but obviously you don't want to upset her by looking for them. I'll send up a bunny prayer and keep posting if you see them in a few weeks hoping about back at your garden.. Have my fingers crossed!


----------

